# Need help identifying hoses on water outlet



## jblamer19 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hey everybody!

I'm working on ordering parts to fix a massive coolant leak in my 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. Specifically, I'm looking for the name of the hose that comes off the bottom of the water outlet. Picture included for reference. Thanks in advance!


----------



## red fuji (Nov 8, 2017)

it appears to be the heater hose coming out of the thermostat housing & going to heater core. note the temp sensor connection and three three bolts holding the thermostat housing to the engine outlet port. heater core always calls for hottest water possible which is always at the thermostat area.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Just remember that on the 1.4L the thermostat is on the other side of the engine. Red fuji is correct, the hose is the hottest water from the water outlet that goes to the inlet of the heater core. 

The outlet of the heater core goes over to the back of the water pump.


----------

